# Libro de Español que le dá 100.000 vueltas a Robert Kysosaki.



## D_M (8 Abr 2014)

Recomendado por varios foreros, recién he comprado el libro "*Educación financiera avanzada partiendo de cero*", sólo he leído el primer capitulo y creo que es uno de los mejores libros que más me ha aportado en mi vida.

Os aseguro que no me llevo comisión, simplemente quería compartir con vosotros esta información porque hasta que he dado con este libro, he leído cosas como "El hombre más rico de Babilonia", varios libros de Rich Dad, de Donald Trump y otros normalmente extranjeros, y ver que este paisano Español *Gregorio Hernandez Jimenez* ha escrito este libro tan interesante y elegantemente explicado, me enorgullece.

Sin duda una buena inversión en educación financiera.


----------



## staminatraders (8 Abr 2014)

Habrá que leerlo pues, a ver que tal


----------



## Acredito (8 Abr 2014)

Warren dijo:


> gracias por la recomendación, el de kyosaki jamás entendí su éxito.. me lo leí hace siglos y fue dinero tirado.



Su éxito estriba en estar escrito para una audiencia estúpida.


----------



## Rafacoins (9 Abr 2014)

Yo he leido ambos libros, y creo que poco tiene que ver uno con el tro.

El de Kiyosaky es muy basico y en su epoca fue "un no va mas" porque introdujo conceptos muy nuevos como "la carrera de la rata", "ingresos pasivos" o incluso el innovador concepto de "Activo".

En cuanto al libro de Gregorio, es tambien muy bueno, pero diria que se apoya sobre las bases de Kiyosaky (me niego a creer que Gregorio haya escrito su libro sin antes leerlo).

Personalmente a mi ambos me han gustado mucho. Ahora estoy leyendo el nuevo de Gregorio de Analisis financiero, y tambien tiene otro que se llama "Como invertir en acciones a largo plazo comenzando de cero"


----------



## C.BALE (9 Abr 2014)

link?para descargar


----------



## japiluser (9 Abr 2014)

este hilo sin link de descarga es como otros sin....."afotos"!::


----------



## D_M (10 Abr 2014)

japiluser dijo:


> este hilo sin link de descarga es como otros sin....."afotos"!::



Lo compré en Amazon.


----------



## euriborfree (10 Abr 2014)

japiluser dijo:


> este hilo sin link de descarga es como otros sin....."afotos"!::



Un link para comprarlo

Tienda de Invertirenbolsa.info | Tienda de Invertirenbolsa.info

El tipo lo vende en Amazon, no lo tienen en Casa del libro

y diablos, que solo son 15.18€, no hablamos de una fortuna


----------



## Luciernaga (10 Abr 2014)

Merece la pena visitar su página, contiene mucha información interesante para el que se quiera iniciar en bolsa o enteder un poco de economía, además así podéis testear su estilo antes de comprar algún libro. El foro es también muy interesante y puede ayudar a resolver muchas dudas, no tiene nada que ver con éste, todo se hace siempre con respeto y educación.

En el siguiente enlace está todo el contenido de su libro "Guía de bolsa para principiantes":

http://www.invertirenbolsa.info/guia_para_novatos_bolsa.htm


----------



## Adicto (10 Abr 2014)

euriborfree dijo:


> Un link para comprarlo
> 
> Tienda de Invertirenbolsa.info | Tienda de Invertirenbolsa.info
> 
> ...



Pues de entrada es más caro que una entrada de cine… y todo para que luego el libro sea una mierda. 
A ver di algo que cuente que sea interesante. Si no tiene ideas interesantes y es sólo retórica… prefiero el cine.


----------



## D_M (10 Abr 2014)

Adicto dijo:


> Pues de entrada es más caro que una entrada de cine… y todo para que luego el libro sea una mierda.
> A ver di algo que cuente que sea interesante. Si no tiene ideas interesantes y es sólo retórica… prefiero el cine.



Si fuerais lonchafinistas, comprariais la versión kindle que cuesta 7 euros y algo.


----------



## Adicto (11 Abr 2014)

D_M dijo:


> Si fuerais lonchafinistas, comprariais la versión kindle que cuesta 7 euros y algo.



Y si es malo le puedo pasar a amazon una factura por el tiempo perdido?

El paradigma ha cambiado, la gente ya no paga nada a ciegas. Si yo compro un libro que todavía no he leído es porque sé más o menos lo que contiene.


----------



## Mono Artico (12 Abr 2014)

Son libros muy recomendables, resuelven las dudas que puede tener toda persona que nunca ha invertido en bolsa y explican perfectamente cómo aplicar una estrategia "Buy & hold" para invertir a largo plazo y cobrar dividendos. Además, explica cómo analizar las empresas en las que invertir. Comprarlos en versión kindle por ejemplo me parece una gran inversión.


----------



## Efraim (12 Abr 2014)

Adicto dijo:


> Y si es malo le puedo pasar a amazon una factura por el tiempo perdido?
> 
> El paradigma ha cambiado, la gente ya no paga nada a ciegas. Si yo compro un libro que todavía no he leído es porque sé más o menos lo que contiene.



Si quieres garantías completas no las vas a tener, claro. Pero si a eso vamos tampoco el autor tiene garantías de que todos aquellos que valoren los contenidos de su libro pagarán a posteriori por él.

En todo caso, para eso están las recomendaciones. Un montón de gente habla (hablamos) bien de ese o de otros libros del mismo autor; están los comentarios sobre el producto en Amazon y está su web con numerosos artículos, hojas de cálculo e intervenciones del autor en el foro. Me parece que la información disponible es suficiente como para valorar con fundamento si vale la pena o no gastarse ~ 8 pavos en el libro.


----------



## Mono Artico (12 Abr 2014)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Supongo que este señor será millonario, o al menos vivirá holgadamente de sus inversiones y podrá demostrar de manera contrastable un historial de éxito a lo largo de, por ejemplo, las últimas dos décadas. En caso contrario, probablemente sea un charlatán más que vive de cobrar a los demás para decirles lo que tienen que hacer con su patrimonio.
> 
> Lo primero que se debería ver al entrar en la web de alguien que dé consejos de inversión es una demostración de lo buen inversor que es. Sin embargo, lo primero que se ve al entrar en la web de este señor es "compra mi libro", además de anuncios de Forex:
> 
> ...



Yo veo normal abrir una página donde explicas cómo funciona la bolsa y das una información que te ha costado tiempo adquirir, y luego compilarla en forma de libro y venderla. Al fin y al cabo cuando alguien quiere aprender algo se compra un libro o lo lee en la biblioteca o similar, por eso no me parece mal que los venda en su página, el que quiere se los compra y el que no no. 

Dicho esto, 7 euros por un libro que te enseña a invertir y una forma de hacer crecer tu patrimonio me parece un regalo pero es que estamos acostumbrados al todo gratis y cuando vemos alguien que intenta utilizar sus conocimientos para ganar dinero de forma honrada le machacamos. Yo he leído muchos de sus comentarios en el foro y me parece una persona razonable y que sabe mucho de bolsa.


----------



## Luciernaga (12 Abr 2014)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Supongo que este señor será millonario, o al menos vivirá holgadamente de sus inversiones y podrá demostrar de manera contrastable un historial de éxito a lo largo de, por ejemplo, las últimas dos décadas. En caso contrario, probablemente sea un charlatán más que vive de cobrar a los demás para decirles lo que tienen que hacer con su patrimonio.
> 
> Lo primero que se debería ver al entrar en la web de alguien que dé consejos de inversión es una demostración de lo buen inversor que es. Sin embargo, lo primero que se ve al entrar en la web de este señor es "compra mi libro", además de anuncios de Forex:
> 
> ...



El anuncio que has puesto a mí no me sale y me extraña que hubiera un anuncio de ese tipo en la página puesto que el moderador deja bastante claro que la bolsa a corto plazo es un casino y advierte en varias ocasiones contra ese método de inversión. 

Los libros los ha ido sacando poco a poco y los anuncia en su página, como es natural. No es necesario comprarlos para utilizar su página, se le puede echar un ojo y si no te convence pues a otra cosa, pero muchas personas hemos aprendido cosas muy interesantes en esa web. 

Tanto la web como el foro son muy didácticos, gratuitos y de acceso universal.


----------



## sierramadre (12 Abr 2014)

Este jueves noche tuve guardia y me lleve el libro descargado en la tablet.
No me lo lei a fondo, emplee un par de horas en el y mi opinion resumen del libro es:
Todas las inversiones son malas de una manera u otra excepto la bolsa que es lo mas mejor y que tu compras acciones de la empresa pepe que te dan el 10% de dividendo y que ese 10% se mantendra forever sobre la inversion inicial independientemente de que la accion se desplome y baje de100 a 30 y se quede ahi 20 años.
Este señor parece no saber que muchas empresas petan y las que bajan a menudo retiran los dividendos.
Vamos, que lo he visto malintencionadamente tendencioso hacia el tema bursatil.
El libro esta bien por la parte que cira todo lo malo que te puede pasar con las inversiones inmobiliarias, de arte, depositos, etc, etc pero se salta todos los peligros de la bolsa cuando es donde mas trampas puedes encontrar.
Repito que lo lei rapido y con los ojos llenos de venas rojas a las tantas de la madrugada pero lo que he escrito es lo que entendi.
Mi experiencia me dice que ninguna inversion es mala o buena perse, todo tiene su timing y la suerte cuenta mucho.
Saludos.


----------



## Illescas (12 Abr 2014)

Los anuncios que salen en las páginas webb, cuando están contratados con Adsense, como es el caso de la página en cuestión dependen de:
1º Lo que habitualmente lea el que visita la página. ¿Sabéis que son las cokies? Pues graban la información de tus visitas y cuando entras en una página se muestran anuncios que son relativos a tus gustos.
2º Anuncios contextuales. Si tu buscas por ejemplo: regaderas y entras en una página que venden o decoran regaderas, probablemente encuentres anuncios de regaderas.
Con esto quiero decir que los anuncios que te encuentras en las páginas no son controlados por el dueño de la página.
En cuanto a vender sus conocimientos, me parece loable, difícil y envidiable.
Vamos por partes:
1º Me encantaría poder escribir un libro sobre bolsa, pero no creo tener nada nuevo que aportar, a pesar de que considero que poseo ciertos conocimientos. Ya he dicho en alguna ocasión que los conocimientos no se pueden medir....
2º Que alguien venda los conocimientos que ha adquirido, me parece lógico. Eso es lo que hacemos todos con nuestras profesiones. A un médico no lo preguntamos cuantos ha salvado antes de que nos trate, ni siquiera cuantos se le han muerto. Suponemos que tiene los conocimientos suficientes, aunque haya aprobado la carrera copiando.
3º Todos los libros son criticables, sean buenos o malos, ya que cada uno tenemos nuestra propia opinión, aunque siempre hay que ser correcto en nuestras apreciaciones.


----------



## Efraim (13 Abr 2014)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿qué rendimiento promedio ha sacado a la bolsa en los últimos 20 años? :abajo:





El S&P 500, en 2013 había obtenido un rendimiento anualizado de más de 9% durante los veinte años anteriores. 

El menor rendimiento anualizado durante 20 años de los últimos tiempos corresponde a 2011, y es de 7,81%.


----------



## D_M (13 Abr 2014)

A ver, el autor del libro tiene varios libros y en mi primer mensaje, yo me refería en concreto al libro "Educación financiera avanzada partiendo de cero", no a otros que tiene de bolsa que no sé como serán.

El libro "Educación financiera avanzada partiendo de cero" me parece estar muy elegantemente estructurado, excelentemente explicado y muy informativo. Me parece comparable a libros de Robert Kiyosaki que no sólo enseñan economía e inversión, sino otras cosas relacionadas como fijarse metas, actitudes necesarias, entre otros que me han parecido muy interesantes, mientras que en mi opinión, los libros de Robert Kiyosaki, aunque también me aportaron, en la mayoría de sus libros acaba reutilizando (en mi opinión de manera abusiva) el cuadrante del flujo del dinero y de la historia de su padre rico y su padre pobre.

Gregorio (autor de "Educación financiera avanzada partiendo de cero"), gane mucho dinero o no, su libro me ha abierto los ojos a conceptos que simplemente leyendolos uno entiende que tienen sentido.


----------



## Efraim (13 Abr 2014)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Por otro lado, ¿dónde están publicados los datos de eso que dices?



S&P 500 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## herimaximo (2 Abr 2015)

¿Para qué tanto lío? Si no les gusta, no compren su libro. Por otro lado, educarse tiene un precio.


----------



## satu (2 Abr 2015)

Primer consejo de educacion financiera:

No pagues por nada que puedas conseguir gratis, ni hagas gratis nada por lo que te puedan pagar. 

Dicho esto paso a buscar el libro


----------



## entwine (2 Abr 2015)

En Amazon se pueden leer extractos bastante amplios de los libros.

Te dan una idea del contenido del libro y de la forma de explicarse del autor.

Yo acabé comprando el de Análisis Técnico y es bastante didáctico, los otros no los compré porque son demasiado básicos para mí.


----------



## Vigilante (4 Abr 2015)

Puta mania de criticar al que se lo curra.
Al que no le guste de que va el libro que no lo compre y punto, no veo el problema.
El que no haya leido el libro que no lo critique.
El que no sepa mas escritos de Gregorio que no lo critique.
El B&H no es algo nuevo y hay mucho otros escritos españoles y extranjeros explicandolo.


----------



## Gonzalor (28 Ene 2016)

Txistorrin dijo:


> Yo me lo acabo de terminar y me ha gustado mucho. Es sencillo, intuitivo y hace que los de Kiyosaki parezcan una fantasmada.
> 
> Esta muy bien cuando describe las inversiones inmobiliarias, deberia ser algo que cualquier persona deberia leer. No solo inversores, estas nociones las tendrian que enseñar en la escuela....
> 
> ...



Hay otro libro del mismo autor "Cómo invertir en Bolsa a largo plazo partiendo de cero (Consiga la jubilación que se merece)" que es el ABC del B&H. Allí explica los criterios para escoger empresas y los riesgos que hay que estar dispuesto a asumir si se sigue esta estrategia. Creo que en algún momento dice que "hay que estar preparado para aguantar que la cartera pierda en 50% de su valor en tiempos de crisis". También merece la pena leerlo.


----------



## Gonzalor (28 Ene 2016)

Txistorrin dijo:


> Gracias, ese era el siguiente en la lista. Este primer libro sin un complemento mas enfocado a ello, se queda un poco corto... Para alguoen que quiera profundizar mas en el tema.
> 
> Aunque si que me gustaria conocer la opinion al.respecto de la gente que tiene mas experiencia en bolsa. El hombre dice cosas razonables y son tan logicas y simples, que practicamente las ideas que presenta se defienden solas....



Hay discusiones muy interesantes en su foro, así como análisis de empresas, recomendaciones, seguimiento de carteras de usuarios, creo recordar un hilo llamado "el carrito de la compra" donde los foreros ponían las acciones que compraban y a qué precios.
De todos modos, a mí el mercado actual no me inspira ninguna confianza. Y también creo que el mundo y la sociedad están sufriendo cambios muy profundos y demasiado rápidos como para confiar en una estrategia B&H pura, básicamente porque me cuesta mucho imaginar empresas y negocios que vayan a seguir funcionando dentro de 20 años.


----------



## Funciovago (1 Feb 2016)

Es interesante el libro, aunque me resulta "curioso" que demoniza los metales preciosos diciendo que incluso se deberían descartar totalmente, y dandole tantísima credibilidad a la bolsa.

Me ha gustado más que el de Kysosaki porque no se centra tanto en el tema inmobiliario sino que toca más aspectos.


----------



## vicius23 (1 Feb 2016)

También es bastante interesante todo lo que tiene Daniel Lacalle, excepto si te va el rollo bolivariano, claro.


----------



## Gonzalor (1 Feb 2016)

Funciovago dijo:


> Es interesante el libro, aunque me resulta "curioso" que demoniza los metales preciosos diciendo que incluso se deberían descartar totalmente, y dandole tantísima credibilidad a la bolsa.



Creo que más que demonizar los MP, lo que hace es descartarlos porque no generan ingresos, incluso pueden generar costes. Los MPs están muy bien como reserva o para guardar valor "fuera del sistema" en situaciones de crisis, pero no dan dividendos.


----------



## spala (3 Sep 2016)

pero por qué alaba tanto la bolsa
es un juego de suma cero, para que unos ganen, otros tienen que perder

seria imposible que todo el mundo sea rico, de hecho todo indica que para que haya riqueza debe existir pobreza.


----------



## Africano (3 Sep 2016)

spala dijo:


> pero por qué alaba tanto la bolsa
> es un juego de suma cero, para que unos ganen, otros tienen que perder
> 
> seria imposible que todo el mundo sea rico, de hecho todo indica que para que haya riqueza debe existir pobreza.



No es un juego de suma cero, mira a tu alrededor, tu mismo, con tu consumo estás haciendo que suban (o bajen) acciones de iberdrola, telefónica, apple, cocacola, etc... aportando ingresos a las empresas y por extensión a los accionistas.
Así que, aún sin tener un euro en bolsa, estás participando en ella.

Un saludo.


----------



## spala (3 Sep 2016)

Africano dijo:


> No es un juego de suma cero, mira a tu alrededor, tu mismo, con tu consumo estás haciendo que suban (o bajen) acciones de iberdrola, telefónica, apple, cocacola, etc... aportando ingresos a las empresas y por extensión a los accionistas.
> Así que, aún sin tener un euro en bolsa, estás participando en ella.
> 
> Un saludo.



les aporto dinero a la propia empresa, pero yo no hago que suba el valor de bolsa de una empresa consumiendoles su producto.
el valor de bolsa depende de la gente que compre o venda en bolsa.

no es correcto?


----------



## Algas (3 Sep 2016)

spala dijo:


> les aporto dinero a la propia empresa, pero yo no hago que suba el valor de bolsa de una empresa consumiendoles su producto.
> el valor de bolsa depende de la gente que compre o venda en bolsa.
> 
> no es correcto?



Aportas tu granito de beneficio a la empresa. Una empresa que genera beneficios atrae a compradores. Cuanto más compren, más subirá su valor.

¿Cuánta gente utiliza productos Apple o Microsoft?, ¿Cómo están sus acciones?
Caso contrario, ¿qué pasó con Kodak, el gigante de la fotografía, cuando llegaron los móviles?


----------



## Africano (3 Sep 2016)

spala dijo:


> les aporto dinero a la propia empresa, pero yo no hago que suba el valor de bolsa de una empresa consumiendoles su producto.
> el valor de bolsa depende de la gente que compre o venda en bolsa.
> 
> no es correcto?



Depende de ambas cosas. La gente comprará más acciones si ve que el beneficio sube.
También la empresa, con sus beneficios, podrá pagar a sus accionistas.


----------



## spala (3 Sep 2016)

la empresa pagara a sus accionistas?
accionistas significa los que tienen un % de la compañia ?
o accionistas son los q compran acciones en bolsa de esa compañia?

yo pensaba que la bolsa funcionaba exactamente igual que las graficas de bitcoin, sube cuando otros compran, y baja cuando muchos venden...
pero basicamente se intercambian el dinero de manos entre unos y otros, nada más.
el exchanger es el que gana siempre con su comision de movimiento,


----------



## Hemantkumar (3 Sep 2016)

Great source...!!
This id really helpful for me.. 
Thank you so much fir this info.


----------

